# Cyp Maria



## fundulopanchax (May 20, 2008)

Here is Cyp Maria. It has been around for several years but new blooming for me. It is a hybrid between speciosum and parviflorum. Since speciosum is part of macranthos, this hybrid is also Gisela except that the RHS accepts speciosum as a separate entity for registration.







Ron


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2008)

Interesting. Thanx for posting.


----------



## Corbin (May 20, 2008)

oke:somebody gave it a perm.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2008)

Pretty colors!


----------

